# Landscape work by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!
Avni Alsancak


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The mountains are very interesting. Good picture.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Terry
I drawed it at normal tablet.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

My favorite so far.


----------

